# False Eyelashes



## Jules (Sep 1, 2021)

Like anything, there’s some people who can wear them and some who can’t.  

There‘s a news reporter who I become distracted by what she’s saying.  She’s a prime example of the expression about batting your eyes - that’s what it looks like she’s wearing. 

Has anybody tried them and how do you feel about them?


----------



## Packerjohn (Sep 1, 2021)

I see women wearing them in movies.  I don't like them.  They look phoney.  I like my women to look real.  Sorry gals.  It's just me.


----------



## jujube (Sep 1, 2021)

Well-applied natural-looking fake lashes are one thing.....but those gigantic things that look like the brushes in car washes?  Nope.  I can't figure how some of those ladies manage to open their eyes.  

I never had much luck with fake lashes back in the day.  I have rather oily eyelids and no matter how much adhesive I'd apply, at some point SPROING!!! one side would come loose and look like a spider was trying to escape my face.

I've always hated mascara. I always managed to poke myself in the eye with the brush.  Now I have stubby sparse eyelashes and there's no much to do with those.  I live with it.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 2, 2021)

I'd probably look like Elsie the Cow if I were to wear them.  I find them way too long and fake looking.  I'll do without them just fine.  And now I don't see the point of wearing mascara either, lashes have gotten too sparse.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 2, 2021)

I kid you not but I was in the wedding party of an ex-neighbor and stood next to her during some of the ceremony.  I could not stop looking at her heavily lashed eyes.  She blinked about a million blinks as if the lashes were too heavy.  She did not look natural at all with those lashes.  But, she was happy and I guess that is all that counts.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Wren (Sep 2, 2021)

I have worn them, many years ago, but now use mascara every day, sparingly I might add I hate to see it  looking all gloopy with eyelashes clogged together


----------



## Shero (Sep 2, 2021)

Never worn false eyelashes, but a couple of years ago due to too much salt air, my doctor said I needed a cataract removal on one eye. I have always had long natural eyelashes and loved them, so you can imagine my consternation when I heard the surgeon tell the nurse, we have to cut it because it was getting in the way. What? Anyway it grew back in six months!


----------



## win231 (Sep 2, 2021)

I stopped wearing false eyelashes when friends told me they didn't go with my moustache.
And I got tired of walking that way.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 2, 2021)

I have never worn false eyelashes,but a young woman who comes to my house 3 times a week to give me Physical Therapy wears them. I've never mentioned it to her but I think they look silly. She is beautiful and doesn't really need them.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 2, 2021)

Jules said:


> Like anything, there’s some people who can wear them and some who can’t.
> 
> There‘s a news reporter who I become distracted by what she’s saying.  She’s a prime example of the expression about batting your eyes - that’s what it looks like she’s wearing.
> 
> Has anybody tried them and how do you feel about them?


i bought some magnetic lashes but haven't tried them yet. They look more natural I think. I may hafta trim them down so they don't hit my glasses.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 2, 2021)

I wore them in the late 60's - early 70's, but they were not as extreme as they are today. The new ones look okay if they're not extremely thick/long. I wear a light coat of mascara on special occasions. 

My lashes used to be longer, and have not grown back in length since I bought a Revlon eyelash curler that had a sharp metal edge that cut my lashes! I could have sued them for big bucks!


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 2, 2021)

Never have used them.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 2, 2021)

Pinky said:


> I wore them in the late 60's - early 70's, but they were not as extreme as they are today. The new ones look okay if they're not extremely thick/long. I wear a light coat of mascara on special occasions.
> 
> My lashes used to be longer, and have not grown back in length since I bought a Revlon eyelash curler that had a sharp metal edge that cut my lashes! I could have sued them for big bucks!


i have next to no eyelashes and all the mascara in the world can't help that. they're baby fine like my hair is. if i want them i'm going to hafta stick em on. lol


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 3, 2021)

I don't think I ever did, looked like too much trouble. I used mascara when I was younger. My Honorary Daughter started calling me "Lash" a few years back because she said my lashes are so long, but I never perceived them as being such. They are not thick enough and the left lashes are longer than the right due to one of the eye drops I had to start using in my left eye after my eye surgeries. Since I have to put drops in my eyes a few times a day, using mascara now is out of the question.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 3, 2021)

My crazy girlfriend sent me this....and not it's not her.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 4, 2021)

Jules said:


> Like anything, there’s some people who can wear them and some who can’t.
> 
> There‘s a news reporter who I become distracted by what she’s saying.  She’s a prime example of the expression about batting your eyes - that’s what it looks like she’s wearing.
> 
> Has anybody tried them and how do you feel about them?


No, back in the day I was never keen on the idea of gluing something to my eyelids, I've only used mascara over the years, now I rarely if ever wear any makeup.  I tried fake nails as a teen, another weird concept I never was able to embrace.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 4, 2021)

Pinky said:


> I wore them in the late 60's - early 70's, but they were not as extreme as they are today. The new ones look okay if they're not extremely thick/long. I wear a light coat of mascara on special occasions.
> 
> My lashes used to be longer, and have not grown back in length since I bought a Revlon eyelash curler that had a sharp metal edge that cut my lashes! I could have sued them for big bucks!


Oh my goodness Pinky!  I thought about using an eyelash curler when I was young, but never did.  Mine had a little curl, maybe if they were completely straight.  If I remember how they looked, I could see them damaging the lashes, sorry this happened to you.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 4, 2021)

These days it has to be a very special occasion to wear any make up at all.

However, if I know that there will be special photos taken (that might be displayed at my funeral) I make the effort. If I don't I tend to look featureless. No fake eyelashes though. I'd struggle to put them on straight.


----------



## Tish (Sep 5, 2021)

I haven't worn them I am naturally blessed with long lashes.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 11, 2021)

I wore them for the first time to a 2019 Christmas party.   Splurged on top of the line foundation and application brush to evenly correct skin tone while still looking very sheer. Bought setting spray, eye contour products.  The eyelashes had fewer fibers than the ones you can see obviously and were only slightly longer than natural lashes so they accentuated but didn't at all look false.  That was the last big social gathering I attended pre Covid and felt really pretty so I'm glad to have made the effort...though the foundation is probably not still good.   Haven't worn any since masks. 

As for false ones, the big ones are freaky looking because they make people look like they have insects on their eyes.


----------



## Bellbird (Sep 11, 2021)

I have never worn them and and had no desire to. They look as though they should be attached to a car windscreen, to do the job of  a windscreen wiper,


----------



## win231 (Sep 11, 2021)

A friend had a first date.  The next day, I asked him how it went.
He said, "She wears false eyelashes, a wig, a padded bra & she calls herself a real woman."


----------



## Verisure (Sep 12, 2021)

Jules said:


> Like anything, there’s some people who can wear them and some who can’t.
> 
> There‘s a news reporter who I become distracted by what she’s saying.  She’s a prime example of the expression about batting your eyes - that’s what it looks like she’s wearing.
> 
> Has anybody tried them and how do you feel about them?


I don't like false eyelashes, designed/plucked/painted/tattooed eyebrows, silly-cone breasts, botox _"just been punched in the mouth"_ lips, eyeliner, shaved you-know-what, and high heel shoes. 

I understand very well what you mean by becoming distracted. All of the above distract me as well as one of my biology professors at university who said _"uh"_ 2 or 3 times in every sentence.


----------



## Verisure (Sep 12, 2021)

win231 said:


> A friend had a first date.  The next day, I asked him how it went.
> He said, "She wears false eyelashes, a wig, a padded bra & she calls herself a real woman."


Your friend and I would be able to talk for hours!


----------



## Lee (Sep 12, 2021)

The ones that ladies stick on their car headlights are kind of cute.....and ridiculous

And now they have eyebrows for cars too. I can only shake my head.


----------



## Verisure (Sep 12, 2021)

Lee said:


> The ones that ladies stick on their car headlights are kind of cute.....and ridiculous
> 
> And now they have eyebrows for cars too. I can only shake my head.


There used to be brassieres for cars too but I don't know if they're still in fashion.


----------



## horseless carriage (Sep 12, 2021)

Verisure said:


> I don't like false eyelashes, designed/plucked/painted/tattooed eyebrows, silly-cone breasts, botox _"just been punched in the mouth"_ lips, eyeliner, shaved you-know-what, and high heel shoes.
> 
> I understand very well what you mean by becoming distracted. All of the above distract me as well as one of my biology professors at university who said _"uh"_ 2 or 3 times in every sentence.


What's a shaved, you-know-what?


----------



## Verisure (Sep 12, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> What's a shaved, you-know-what?


Fanny.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 12, 2021)

Seniors and make up can become a horrific combination 
Seems the eyes go
Then it's spackle thirty

The Joker's gramma is out there

Less feathers
Less putty
Less paint

Cooking
Concentrate on cooking


----------



## Verisure (Sep 12, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Seniors and make up can become a horrific combination ....................


Boy, you said it! I had it all figured out until the 1980s. Ya' know, the old lady with blue-tinted hair and rhinestone-framed glasses. But then Punk came to town and turned my prejudices upside down.


----------



## Ronni (Sep 12, 2021)

I’ve worn them off and on all my life. Wore them routinely when I was competing (ballroom dance)   just as part of my costuming/hair/makeup.

I would sometimes also apply individual lash products on the outer edges of my eyes along with mascara for a slightly fuller look. It’s way more subtle .. see?

These days I just wear mascara to fill out and lengthen my lashes. Like someone else said, I don’t like them to look clumpy, so I buy a slightly more expensive mascara that lengthens rather than thickens.


----------

